# Medical Computer Carts



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I need to make 2 consoles for operators in an industrial environment. It's a relatively clean area per the pictures I have been provided (disclaimer it's a brand new facility). 

Going to need AC power & compressed air coming in. I need first console to have 1 pc, monitor, keyboard & mouse, a Hoffman Enclosure w/ AC/DC power converter and a bunch of other stuff I'll put on DIN rail, then in another place at the console I need air regulator & air filter to be readily accessible. Second console is same as first but with 2 pc's.

These consoles have to be moveable. One will pretty much remain stationary but the other one is subject to being moved 2-3 times per day.

I'm thinking these cool looking Medical Computer Carts we see in hospitals today.

Has anyone ever worked with these? 
Any ideas which are better or worse and why? 

Just don't want to drop bank and find out I bought the wrong brand.

Google image search for Medical Computer Cart:
https://www.google.com/search?q=med...hUKEwijwOLJmpXoAhVwdt8KHV27AfsQ_AUoAnoECBMQBA


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have used a lot of this stuff. Most of the stuff that's marketed to health care is overpriced and underperformed, which is not surprising, that's normal in health care. 



This is great for the price. I added an articulating three-monitor stand that clamped to the edge of the top. 



https://www.amazon.com/Oklahoma-Sound-PRC-450-Presentation-Woodgrain/dp/B00EDTTIYI


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Actually the job just got postponed indefinitely due to current global conditions. They're going to wait a little while before they start it up (it's a new plant in another country).

Thanks for the 411 @splatz.


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Carts are one of my favorite projects!

I've used these for many of the technicians in a cleanroom environment:
(This is a URL you can paste)
innerspacehealthcare.com/series/tempo-procedure-carts

I use them for technician tool storage and for mobile workstations like computer maintenance, PLC utilities, and metrology.

They are very configurable, but may not be sturdy enough for you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have used a lot of this stuff. Most of the stuff that's marketed to health care is overpriced and underperformed, which is not surprising, that's normal in health care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing I've found on cabinets and carts not designed for medical use is the chemicals used to sterilize the equipment takes off lacquer based finishes and some chemicals melt or distort the plastic hardware or fittings.


----------

